# Has anyone used UR Vistahermosa in Alicante for Double Donation?



## SSL (Jun 30, 2016)

Has anyone used UR Vistahermosa in Alicante for Double Donation?


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi SSL

I haven't used double donor but we are having treatment at Vistahermosa and may look at double donor if donor egg isn't successful. We have had two donor egg cycles there and got pregnant both times but unfortunately both ended in miscarriage. We now have 4 frozen embryos left from our most recent cycle and the clinic advised we do PGT-A testing on them and only transfer any that are chromosomally normal. So that's what we are planning to do. However if it turns out none of our remaining embryos are normal, we have discussed transferring a donor embryo or embryos instead. 

Are you going to go for double donor with Vistahermosa or just considering options at this stage? And would you be planning on a new fresh donor cycle with double donors, or frozen donor embryos?


----------

